# Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 4, 2019)

*Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

*Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance​*

Gym Challenge season! The most exciting time of the year has come to Galar, and the whole region is turning out in force to see the spectacle. Pokémon and people alike flock to Galar's stadiums to watch the latest crop of challengers wage wild battles against gym leaders, testing whether they're strong enough to face the unbeatable Leon for the coveted title of Champion. And what a promising batch of trainers this latest season has produced! Everyone's got their eye on Bede and his team of Psychic-types, endorsed by the illustrious Chairman Rose. Rumor has it that the determined Hop is the younger brother of the Champion himself, so he's got to be worth watching! And there's plenty of buzz surrounding two relative unknowns from Postwick, Victor and Gloria, who've been sweeping through the gym circuit and look to be serious contenders for Leon's crown. Who knows which other up-and-comers might turn out to be Galar's brightest?

One of the most talked-about challengers this year, however, is young Marnie from the run-down town of Spikemuth. The chatter's less about her skill as a trainer—which, to her credit, she has in spades—and more about the unsavory characters that seem to be dogging her every step... or, rather, the steps of every other competitor in this year's challenge. Every trainer has their fans, and some fans are more vocal than others, but these "Team Yell" ruffians who claim to be Marnie's biggest supporters are quickly making a name for themselves as outright nuisances. They've been blocking the routes to stadium cities, jumping trainers with battles that wear down their teams before big matches, and otherwise engaging in various unsporting acts of gym challenge hooliganism. Marnie has made it clear that she wants a fair challenge and doesn't approve of Team Yell's behavior, but so far these troublemakers and their Pokémon remain dead-set on clearing all the other competitors out of her way.

The championship hopefuls are doing their best not to be put off by Team Yell's antics, and today a group of trainers and their Pokémon have gathered in the dusty digging town of Stow-on-Side to prepare for their upcoming matches with Gym Leader Bea. They know that there can only be one winner by the end of the journey, but for now these friendly rivals train together and support one another through their difficult battles. Only so many trainers can undertake a given gym mission at a time, so at the moment we find the group chatting and mock-arguing as they sort out who'll be the first to step onto the gym's gargantuan pinball table.

Two of the trainers compare strategies for dealing with the powerful Fighting-types waiting for them inside. Two more tease one another about who'll come out of the gym mission the dizziest. The last two smile and nod along with the rest, but every so often share knowing glances with one another and with their Pokémon. Oh, this lot'll be plenty dizzy, all right. In fact, they might well get spun right out of the gym, if Team Yell has anything to say about it...

--​
A brief reminder of the rules and game structure:


There are *four Challengers* and *two Team Yell members*. Team Yell _cannot_ communicate outside of the game thread.
Team Proposal Phases last for four days, during which all players discuss who should be chosen for the upcoming mission. The Mission Leader (starting with the first player in the randomly-determined list below, then moving down and cycling back to the top if necessary) must propose a mission team during this phase. They can change their proposal if needed by posting another team in-thread. The number of players required for the mission team will be given at the start of each Team Proposal Phase.
At the end of the Team Proposal Phase, the Mission Phase begins and the game thread is closed. Mission Phases last for three days. All players PM the moderator with one or two votes, depending on whether they were on the final proposed mission team:
All players vote to approve or reject the final proposed mission team with *Accept* or *Reject*.
If and only if a player is on the final proposed mission team, they vote to succeed at or sabotage the mission itself with *Succeed* or *Fail*.
Challengers MUST choose Succeed. Team Yell may choose either Succeed or Fail as they see fit.
Missing mission votes will be assumed to be Succeed for Challengers and Fail for Team Yell members.
 
At the end of the Mission Phase, the moderator reopens the thread with a summary of the phase results. Votes for the mission team (Accept/Reject) are posted alongside the names of the players who made those votes. Players who did note vote on the proposal will be noted as such and the vote will proceed as if they were not playing for that round.
If the team was rejected (more votes for Reject or a tied vote), the mission results will NOT be posted and a new Team Proposal Phase begins with the next Mission Leader on the list.
If five Team Proposal Phases in a row end with rejected teams, *Team Yell wins the game*.

If the team was accepted (more votes for Accept), the mission results (Succeed/Fail) will also be posted alongside the team vote results. All mission result votes are anonymous. If all votes are for Succeed, the Challengers win the round. If at least one vote is for Fail, Team Yell wins the round. Either way, a new Team Proposal Phase begins with the next Mission Leader on the list.
There are five rounds. Whichever team is first to win three rounds wins the game.

PM me with questions or if I forgot something!

--

Mission Leader List:
Keldeo
Butterfree
Stryke
qva
Panini
Chemist1422​


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 4, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

All role PMs have been sent, and the thread is now open for discussion! Let me know if you didn't receive yours or if you have any questions.

--


Team Proposal Phase 1 begins now, and will end at *11:59 PM EST (GMT-5) on Saturday, December 7th*.

Mission 1 requires *two team members* to proceed. The current Mission Leader, *Keldeo*, must provide a final list of two player names by the phase deadline.


Good luck!​


----------



## Novae (Dec 5, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

first but also last

very cool


----------



## Keldeo (Dec 5, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Hey everyone! I'm excited to play with all of you!

I've never played this game before, but one idea that I found when I was looking up the rules was to use a team that has succeeded in the past, or add one person to a team that's succeeded if the mission needs more people. Then, if the added person is a Team Yell member, they would have to out themself in order to fail the mission (if the mission fails, it might be that some Team Yell member was able to "infiltrate" the team earlier while succeeding the mission to pretend to be the Resistance, but we don't know). It feels kind of boring to be so procedural, though, does anyone have any other ideas? 

In general, it seems like a key strategy is to figure out some way to get hard information, because there aren't alignment flips like in mafia. So I'm leaning toward sending myself and one other person. Then, if the mission fails, one of the team is confirmed a spy from everyone else's view - I'll know the other person is a spy. If the mission succeeds, then I know I can trust the other person for now.

On the other hand, I could send two other people, but from a selfish point of view, if the mission fails then I don't get that hard information. It also makes it possible for both mission members to be Team Yell; I'm not sure whether or not that's a good thing.


----------



## Novae (Dec 5, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

I think I’m going to play this like secret hitler because it looks pretty similar


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 5, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

yayyy resistance!

keldeo, my experience is that even if you pick a spy on round one, they often choose succeed anyway, just because it would be so obvious otherwise.  not that it'll definitely go that way this game, of course, but it's something to keep in mind.

i'm down for you placing yourself on the first mission.  makes sense to me.  the other guy's going to have to be pretty much random at this point, right?

kratos, if a mission fails, do we get to see how many fail votes there were?


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 6, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*



qva said:


> kratos, if a mission fails, do we get to see how many fail votes there were?



The results posts will always show how many people voted for each outcome, yes.


----------



## Keldeo (Dec 7, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Okay, for now I'm going to propose a team of *Keldeo and qva,* who's in the middle of the leader list, so it's a couple more missions until she would come up again?

Chemist, what do you mean by playing this like Secret Hitler? What do you have in mind?


----------



## Novae (Dec 7, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Testing everyone before we repeat anything, then repeating people who aren’t in conflict


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 7, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

As we're in the last 12 hours of this phase and half of the players have yet to post, I'm going to grant a *24-hour extension* to give people a chance to get caught up. (An additional extension will be granted if needed.) As I'm not currently in TCoD's chats and can't really contact most folks outside of PMs, would someone who is mind giving folks a quick prod for me, just to make sure everyone's aware the game has started?

(EDIT: Also, Keldeo, Eifie asked me to ask you to click the "Join Game" button back in the sign-up thread so I can add the player list to the game? :D It'd probably be helpful to have the phase reminders for everyone as well, granted that the phase names would be off.)


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 7, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Oh, hey! Sorry, I forgot the game had started.

I think Keldeo's team proposal is probably reasonable for this first round. We have no real information to go on yet, so the choice is effectively random.


----------



## Keldeo (Dec 7, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Okay, cool!



Chemist1422 said:


> Testing everyone before we repeat anything, then repeating people who aren’t in conflict


Do we have enough missions to test everyone?

I think that's solid, although conflict is a bit less clean-cut than Secret Hitler here, since a Spy can pretend to be Resistance by succeeding a mission. It's not like Secret Hitler with private alignment inspections. 



Kratos Aurion said:


> (EDIT: Also, Keldeo, Eifie asked me to ask you to click the "Join Game" button back in the sign-up thread so I can add the player list to the game? :D It'd probably be helpful to have the phase reminders for everyone as well, granted that the phase names would be off.)


Oh, that's a good idea! But it looks like there's no button for me to join it, probably since I started the thread. ^^" What should I do?


----------



## Panini (Dec 8, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Hey everyone! Sorry for the late turn up, I've been kind of hamstrung by work lately and kind of forgot this was a thing but I'm here now~

I've never played resistance before, but I have played Secret Hitler once. Keldeo's plan seems fine conceptually, since it should be as good a team as any to start with but I'm a bit leery about how easy it would be to get away with building an early relationship (whether it be positive or negative) between spy partners on the off chance one of them randed the first team leader.

Would you mind changing the second slot to someone random other than qva (sorry qva, nothing personal!) just for reassurance that you really aren't picking the second slot based off anything? If you don't want to then that's fine and I'm not going to reject the team or anything, but it would help my peace of mind that you don't have an agenda if you're willing.


----------



## Keldeo (Dec 8, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Sure, I'll change the team to *Keldeo and Panini*.

I don't think that Panini would say this if she and qva were the Spies. I'm a little worried that if she's a Spy and her partner is not qva, she wants to increase the chances of getting a Spy on the team, by saying this. But I think it might be more likely that she's just a healthily paranoid Resistance member.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 8, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

I'm not sure I understand Panini's logic here; why would a Team Yell leader specifically choose to bring their own partner along for the first mission? Like, what would they get out of it? If they want to fail a mission, they only need one person to do it, and it's not as if having both of them on a mission will let them communicate or anything, right? What do you mean by "building an early relationship (whether it be positive or negative)"? Am I misunderstanding the rules here?


----------



## Keldeo (Dec 8, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

I think what she might have been getting at was like, if both are Team Yell, and they both Succeed the mission, they have the ability to call the other "likely Resistance" for the rest of the game?

I'm not sure why you'd want to build a negative relationship. It's dangerous to fail the mission, because if they both fail, the exact team is revealed.

idk. Panini, could you clarify?


----------



## Novae (Dec 8, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*



Keldeo said:


> I think what she might have been getting at was like, if both are Team Yell, and they both Succeed the mission, they have the ability to call the other "likely Resistance" for the rest of the game?


Yeah, which is why I wanna test everyone before repeating people

Because we just win if this happens, and get solid info if not


----------



## Panini (Dec 9, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*



Keldeo said:


> I think what she might have been getting at was like, if both are Team Yell, and they both Succeed the mission, they have the ability to call the other "likely Resistance" for the rest of the game?
> 
> I'm not sure why you'd want to build a negative relationship. It's dangerous to fail the mission, because if they both fail, the exact team is revealed.
> 
> idk. Panini, could you clarify?


Yeah that was basically the Succeed outcome thought. My thought as far as negative relationship was if they only need 1 fail that they could distance from each other by throwing that out, but I forgot that this isn't like mafia in that Team Yell can't communicate out of thread so you're probably right that it'd be much riskier.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 9, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Team Proposal Phase 1 has ended. Mission Phase 1 begins now, and will end at *11:59 PM EST (GMT-5) on Wednesday, December 11th*.

Mission Leader *Keldeo*'s proposed team for Mission 1 is *Keldeo and Panini*.

All players, please send me a PM containing either "Accept" or "Reject" by the phase deadline.

Keldeo and Panini, also include either "Succeed" or "Fail" in your PMs to me.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 11, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

There are currently 12 hours left in the current voting phase. I did notice that there was some kind of issue with the forums on Monday that was preventing me from sending PMs and visitor messages, which I assume also affected other people. As there are still votes I have not yet received, I am extending this phase by another 24 hours. If you previously tried sending me your vote sometime on Monday and aren't sure it went through, please resend it to me just in case. Thanks!


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 14, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

(Sorry for the delay! I've been unexpectedly busy these past few days. All the votes are in, though, so here we go...)

--

*Mission 1, Stow-on-Side - Proposal 1 (Keldeo, Panini):*
*Accept:* Keldeo, Butterfree, Stryke, qva, Panini, Chemist1422
*Reject:* N/A

Keldeo and Panini proceed to the Stow-on-Side Gym Mission!​
A few more minutes of friendly arguing sees the order sorted out at last, and the first two trainers change into their uniforms and make their way into the stadium at Stow-on-Side. Brimming with excitement, the pair sends out their most trusted pokémon—Wooloo and Meowth—and take their seats in their respective spinning cups. There's a sharp blast from the ref's whistle and they're off, whirling down the slopes of the first giant table and turning their steering wheels frantically to slide through the maze of walls in their path. Spinning down to the bottom of the table and their first opponent proves no trouble at all for the two challengers, and the gym trainer at the bottom is no match for the energy and enthusiasm of (the slightly dizzy) Meowth and Wooloo.

The first leg of the mission solidly completed, the two trainers return to their cups and hurtle down the second table, even allowing themselves an exhilirated laugh as the air rushes past their faces. The laughter only stops for a moment as one of the cups snags slightly on a spot of floor the polishers seem to have missed, and Meowth's trainer is quick to correct course for one of the gym's oversized boxing glove springs. Nothing a little push—or cartoonish haymaker, whichever—can't take care of.

The cup slides down the corridor toward the spring, and Meowth and trainer brace for impact as they near their target. The spring releases with an odd twanging sound as the cup hits the glove and shoots out at an unexpected angle, slamming the cup into the corridor wall with tooth-rattling force. It triggers again almost immediately, launching the cup up and out of the narrow passage far faster than the trainer can counteract and sending the two passengers on a carreening, ricocheting course back and forth and back and forth and back and forth and smack into the cup of Wooloo and his trainer as another spring's sucker punch rockets them down instead of sideways.

The teams that clatter to the bottom of the final table are bruised, battered and barely able to stand up straight, let alone keep their thoughts and strategies straight in a gym battle. Predictably, their battles with Bea go terribly; the gym leader's G-Max machamp dispatches poor Wooloo with just a flick of her massive finger, sending him rolling right out of the arena (and doing all of nothing to help the dizziness he still suffers). The defeated challengers leave the gym with heavy heads, their vision still spinning and their ears still full of the muttering of the disappointed crowd.

There's a lengthy delay while the Stow-on-Side Stadium officials investigate what went wrong with the springs and effect repairs. The group of friends is antsy as they worry about what might've happened and about the growing distance between them and other Pokémon League competitors who've traveled well past Stow-on-Side by now. They work their way through the gym mission and battle eventually, but head for the next town quite shaken by these puzzling events.

Well. Four of them are puzzled, anyway. The last two share covert smiles when the others aren't watching, even in spite of the bumps one of them took for the team. They've got these punks rattled now. Hopefully at the next gym, they'll shake these guys off Marnie's trail for good...

*Mission 1 Results: SUCCEED, FAIL*

Mission 1 has *failed*. Current score: *Challengers 0 | Team Yell 1*​


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 14, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Mission Leader List:
Keldeo
Butterfree
Stryke
qva
Panini
Chemist1422

Team Proposal Phase 2 begins now, and will end at *11:59 PM EST (GMT-5) on Tuesday, December 17th*.

Mission 2 requires *three team members* to proceed. The current Mission Leader, *Butterfree*, must provide a final list of three player names by the phase deadline.


----------



## Keldeo (Dec 14, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Oooh, spicy!

So I was wrong and Panini is Team Yell. Of course I'd say that if I was Team Yell and she was Resistance, but if I was Team Yell, I'm pretty sure I would have succeeded this mission to build trust. Even if the trust would be tempered, if I was the first leader, I would be put in teams later on based on the plan I posted in the thread, and I could frame someone else.

I still don't strongly think that Panini would ask me to change the team from me/qva if qva was her partner. Even though there's the line of thought that maybe she asked me to change the team just to make me think it's not qva... that would still be asking me to move away from a guaranteed Resistance/Spy team possibly to a Resistance/Resistance team. Also, if qva was a spy, posting that if you pick a spy in round one they usually choose succeed would make me think that would be an attempt to communicate to her partner what she should do, but Panini failed anyway? That's a lot more tenuous.

Either way, I'm like... at least more sure about her than anyone else that qva should be seen as clear, if you all think this argument against qva/Panini as a team makes sense. From your guys' point of view not knowing I'm Resistance, if we were partners I wouldn't choose her since double failing would be too much of a risk imo, so choosing her would lock us into the anti-win-con move of both succeeding the mission.

Also, the only thing I said in the thread about who I wanted to pick as a partner was that I didn't want the person to be right after me so that we could test people far apart. If Panini's strategy was to get me to change the other Resistance member in my team to a Spy, maybe it's less likely that she'd say what she did about Butterfree? The fact that Panini was where she was in the leader list means it'd at least be increasing their chances of getting someone in the first mission from 0 to something non-zero, no matter where her partner is. But Butterfree questioning Panini's logic makes me feel kind of decent about that?

I'm not 100% sure of either of those, but right now, I'd think the team is likelier Panini/Stryke and Panini/Chemist than Panini/qva or Panini/Butterfree. Uh, given the idea that Team Yell members have to communicate in the thread... maybe Chemist mentioning people being in conflict was an attempt to communicate to his partner to fail? idk, there's not a lot to go on.


(Also, really enjoying the flavor, Kratos!)


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 14, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Hrrrmmm.

I had a _pretty_ good feeling about Keldeo based on his sincere-sounding contributions, so Panini's my default side-eye here, but reading back I can see it being Keldeo too. Making a point about why he should place himself on the first team because then if it fails he can confirm the other person as Team Yell (though only _from his own point of view_ of course).

All in all, I think the sensible thing to do here would probably be to send a team involving neither of them, unless someone particularly wants to persuade me otherwise. I'm not quite sure what to make of qva but I think I'm probably persuaded she's less likely than random to be Team Yell, given I still think it seems kind of contrived for Team Yell Keldeo to go pick his own partner for the first round, and Team Yell Panini specifically asking Keldeo to take her partner off the team would also be somewhat unusual.

Me/Stryke/qva? Me/Chemist/qva? Stryke/Chemist/qva? Thoughts?


----------



## Novae (Dec 14, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

I kinda wanna do a 2 just to be more safe, then do the other two afterwards

Assuming the team yell member fails, lemme run some odds:
2 -> 2 new: 100% chance of 1 success, 1 fail
3 -> 1 new, 1 round 2: 2/3 chance of 1 success, 1 fail, 1/3 chance of 0 success, 2 fail
3 -> 2 round 2: 25% chance of 2 success, 0 fail, 25% chance of 1 success, 1 fail, 50% chance of 0 success, 2 fail

This is all assuming that Keldeo/Panini aren't both Team Yell, which is the WCS

We could try three if we wanna play risky because a fail confirms the untested one as a resistance member but I don't really like that idea numerically


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 15, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

For mission two we need three members! The number of required members to complete the mission increases as we go, raising the difficulty.


----------



## Novae (Dec 15, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

oh

lemme redo that hold on


----------



## Keldeo (Dec 16, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Chemist not giving an opinion on the conflict and sticking to math is noted and stuff. I don't know what it makes him.

Chemist, who do you think is more likely Team Yell between me and Panini?

imo, Butterfree, you should send you/Stryke/qva, or you/Chemist/qva? Keep in mind Team Yell only need two more failures to win...


----------



## Novae (Dec 16, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

I have no idea how to play this game so

math yeah

I don’t have a read on Panini so I’d need to see her reaction first


----------



## Panini (Dec 17, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

okay

sorry about popping in late in the phase, last week was kind of a hellscape for me and I'm still fried so I haven't hand the time to sit down and fully engage with anything

I generally agree from a math standpoint 3 new people probably beats out picking one from me/Keldeo in terms of chance

I think Keldeo had every intention of throwing a succeed and obtaining trust as a member of like "the base success" team based off of the strategy that he first presented in the thread and from there it was just going to be switching around additions until we got suspicious, but a combination of chem advocating for cycling through everyone before repeats alongside me asking for a partner switch set up provided him with the motive and opportunity to throw me under the bus instead. 

I think the fact he's now proposing teams that contain both Butterfree and qva is suspicious and one of them is likely to be the other mole. I'm leaning it's qva 





> keldeo, my experience is that even if you pick a spy on round one, they often choose succeed anyway, just because it would be so obvious otherwise.


 could have been signalling that she would pick succeed if Keldeo picked her, in which case they can both earn some cred without having to trade significant rounds. Also if it is Butterfree then we just got really unlikely and managed to get two spy leaders at the top of the order and that just seems hard to believe. (Although not entirely out of the question and bound to be a thing eventually with only 6 players)

I think Chem suggesting conflicting strategies against Keldeo makes them less likely to be aligned so he's the one I want to send the most. Stryke is kind of rand just by virtue of not saying anything but if we're picking 3 I think it might be worth taking the shot in the dark over the other two.


----------



## Novae (Dec 17, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

I think b-free and qva should definitely go

If there’s a fail in this round, the left out one is confirmed Resistance so we could try using this as a sort of alignment check on them


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 17, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

if keldeo and i were both spies and i was trying to get us both on the team to drop successes in order to build credit, why on earth would i do that by expressly saying that successes in the first round don’t necessarily say anything useful about alignment? that doesn’t make any sense.

i was thinking that maybe keldeo was attempting to pocket me before, but the fact that panini pushed him to change the team choice because it wasn’t random enough was already kind of odd, and then when he picked her unrandomly she didn’t even say anything about it (what luck!)... then we flip a fail. idk, if panini is a spy then i think everything she’s said so far would make sense so i’m kinda tapping my chin here. it could still be keldeo but i’m inclined to believe that what he’s said makes sense as resistance, not so much panini.

 i’m ok with me/butterfree/whoever. leaning chemist if only because he’s been talking and there’s more information to evaluate there.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 18, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

All right, I'm going to propose me/Chemist/qva (though I wish Stryke would talk).


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 18, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

(I wanted to make a more substantial post but it's relatively late and I still need to draw something before I go to bed and I just can't justify it, uuuugh why is time not)

(but very quickly I am still leaning Panini as the previous spy over Keldeo, for similar reasons as qva, not sure about the other)


----------



## Stryke (Dec 18, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*



Butterfree said:


> All right, I'm going to propose me/Chemist/qva (though I wish Stryke would talk).


I'm still here but following what you guys are saying hurts my brain so I just trust your guys' decisions. I guess since I'm gonna be the next mission leader, I should probably stop doing that, but it's not like I really have a better idea for who to send anyways. If you guys want to send me on a mission, I have no problem going.


----------



## Stryke (Dec 18, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

One thousandth post


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 18, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Team Proposal Phase 2 has ended. Mission Phase 2 begins now, and will end at *11:59 PM EST (GMT-5) on Friday, December 20th*.

Mission Leader *Butterfree*'s proposed team for Mission 1 is *Butterfree, qva and Chemist1422*.

All players, please send me a PM containing either "Accept" or "Reject" by the phase deadline.

Butterfree, qva and Chemist1422, also include either "Succeed" or "Fail" in your PMs to me.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 21, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

*Mission 2, Ballonlea - Proposal 1 (Butterfree, qva, Chemist1422):*
*Accept:* Keldeo, Butterfree, Stryke, qva, Panini, Chemist1422
*Reject:* N/A

Butterfree, qva and Chemist1422 proceed to the Ballonlea Gym Mission!​
Ballonlea is a welcome sight after the mazy trek through the Glimwood Tangle. The gently glowing mushrooms that festoon every surface certainly feel much more relaxing now that there are no wild Morgrem or Shiinotic lurking behind them, waiting to ensnare the unwary. It's a beautiful place for the group of young challengers to catch their breath and really drive the confusion (and bruises) of the events of Stow-on-Side from their minds. A day or two of rest and calm and watching friendly Chinchou drift by the Pokémon Center windows, and the trainers and their partners at last feel refreshed and ready to see what Opal has in store for them.

Even with the soothing atmosphere Wooloo and Meowth's trainers are still feeling that slightest bit gun-shy after their rough ride, so this time it's three new contenders who march (mostly) boldly into Ballonlea Stadium, their Arctozolt, Ponyta and Sirfetch'd by their sides. Perhaps those two shouldn't have worried, though; the trainers step into the stadium to find themselves on what appears to be a simple stage, lights shining down so that the sole person seated in the "audience"—Gym Leader Opal herself—can see their every action. What's going on? Did the hidden hooligans get here first after all and trash the normal challenge? But Opal reassures them that this is all her own doing, and that the challengers should be more concerned with impressing _her_ than fussing over those Team Yell characters her staff has already been warned about. She taps the clipboard in her hand and gestures for one of her gym trainers to take the stage, and the battle is quickly underway.

...and just as quickly halted as the trainer looks Sirfetch'd's partner straight in the eye and demands to know whether the fairy type is weak to poison or to steel. Sirfetch'd almost drops her leek mid-strike, and the startled trainer stares for a few seconds before blurting out "steel" (either would've worked, they realize later, but they were flustered in the moment), but both collect themselves quickly and, question satisfactorily answered and Slurpuff satisfactorily stabbed, they go on to sweep through the rest of the mission with relative ease. As do the other two pairs after them, even though Arctozolt takes issue with the question her trainer was posed. How on earth were they supposed to know what some random woman ate for breakfast? (Also, clearly this lady is eating the wrong things for breakfast! Hot, fresh curry is the best thing for warming up in the mornings. Almost as good as a nice, fluffy scarf.)

So it's off to the battle with Opal, and the challengers are confident now that they've gotten used to the sudden trivia questions and there's no obvious sign of interference so far. Their battles are fierce, well-fought and, in the end, well-won, Opal's massive Alcremie collapsing into a pile of fondant and toppings before each Pokémon in turn. Ponyta's trainer is feeling so good that they even give Opal a roguish wink and assure her that she couldn't possibly be a day over sixteen. The gym leader gives them all appraising looks as she hands them their prizes, ultimately dismissing two of them but telling Ponyta's partner that she might just be in touch later. Fairy Badges in hand, the group heads back out to their waiting friends, still a little baffled by the bizarre mission but reassured that it wasn't Team Yell's doing. That's all just a bit too weird, even for those clowns.

The friends call the Corviknight Taxi service to take them back to Hammerlocke once they've all finished, already thinking about the warm clothes (and perhaps an extra scarf for Arctozolt) they'll need to buy before heading off to Circhester. Unseen by the others, the Team Yell grunts in their midst sigh. How were they supposed to sabotage a quiz, of all things? Oh, well. Marnie must be well past Circhester by now, so the next mission will surely be ripe for the ruining.

*Mission 2 Results: SUCCEED, SUCCEED, SUCCEED*

Mission 2 has *succeeded*. Current score: *Challengers 1 | Team Yell 1*​


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 21, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Mission Leader List:
Keldeo
Butterfree
Stryke
qva
Panini
Chemist1422

Team Proposal Phase 3-1 begins now, and will end at *11:59 PM EST (GMT-5) on Tuesday, December 24th*. An extension will be granted for the following voting/mission phase since it falls over Christmas; if you think you'll also need an extension for this phase, let me know.

Mission 3 requires *four team members* to proceed. The current Mission Leader, *Stryke*, must provide a final list of four player names by the phase deadline.


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 21, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

yayyy!

going with the same team seems like the safest option, right?


----------



## Keldeo (Dec 21, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

We have to send a fourth person on this mission, qva, so to have them all be Resistance, we have to send everyone but the two Spies. Stryke + the previous team shouldn't be sent because there is definitely a Spy within that group, unless you think Panini and I are Spies together but imo that's a little silly.

I think I would support a team of me/qva/Butterfree/Stryke. It's possible Chemist is Resistance and I'm wrong about one of Butterfree/Stryke, or qva has been playing a good distancing game from Panini because she knows a 4-person mission was coming up, but...



Panini said:


> I think the fact he's now proposing teams that contain both Butterfree and qva is suspicious and one of them is likely to be the other mole. I'm leaning it's qva





Kratos Aurion said:


> *Mission 2, Ballonlea - Proposal 1 (Butterfree, qva, Chemist1422):*
> *Accept:* Keldeo, Butterfree, Stryke, qva, *Panini*, Chemist1422​


This makes me think Stryke is Resistance, maybe? :huh: Like, it probably wasn't going to be rejected anyway given the people on the team would have voted for it and my vote was predictable, but I don't really think Panini votes against her stated reads just for a 3-Resistance team. I also think it's a bit unlikely that it's Stryke/Panini and she did it just to get this reaction from me, because I don't think she would know that I'd have this reaction, or even notice the vote.

Panini/Chemist ~> Panini/Butterfree ~> Panini/Stryke > Panini/qva, in likelihood??

Ehhh, Chemist is kind of at the top of my Spy-list just by process of elimination. Him saying he didn't have a read on Panini so he needs to see Panini's response, then Panini responding, then Chemist posting without anything about her response (when he disagreed with her about Butterfree and qva being sent, but seemingly for mechanical reasons) was a little weird. He also originally just said he didn't have a read on Panini, which kinda implies he had some thoughts on me, but if he had any sort of lean on me he should have the opposite lean on Panini. I did like him posting about a fail this round acting as an alignment check, since it felt like he was thinking through the consequences of the results.

My original reason to Resistance-read Butterfree was not actually that great. But her floating the idea of sending three people besides herself and Panini, even as just a conjecture, felt alright, as did her accepting my clear of qva - maybe she'd fight a correct clear more as a Spy, to keep options open? I don't know what to make of Panini's like... meditation about what it would be like if Butterfree was a Spy because it didn't have to do with what Butterfree's posted in the game, which I think has been readable enough. /shrug

The above is pretty much the only thing I've got about Stryke. His posting hasn't really had an agenda or a desire to control things, I guess. I'm not sure, could swap him and Butterfree.

Panini saying the last Spy is qva and the tone of qva's response both make me continue to feel good about qva. Her saying the same team should be sent again is a bit odd given there's 4 people in this mission, but I guess it's a natural reaction to a success as either alignment.

Anyway, sorry for posting another wall, haha. I hope this gets my thoughts across. Like a bolt from the blue, it's the Opal Review...!


----------



## Stryke (Dec 22, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*



Keldeo said:


> The above is pretty much the only thing I've got about Stryke. His posting hasn't really had an agenda or a desire to control things, I guess. I'm not sure, could swap him and Butterfree.


hell yeah babey im just along for the ride

For real though, I'm not exactly a mafia game expert, let alone a resistance expert, so I'm mostly going along with what you all decide, since I don't consider myself educated enough to form an opinion. Since I'm the mission leader now, I'll definitely try to analyze what you all are saying better so I can make an informed decision and post more so you can get a better read on me. But yeah, now you know why I've been somewhat mute.


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 23, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

oh, idk why i read that it was a four person mission and just point blank went “wow, another three person mission, sweet!” thank you brain.

keldeo i’m not sure i really understand your reasoning on stryke. i agree that chemist’s noncommittal attitude on panini is a bit weird but i’m much more suspicious of “i have no idea what’s going on, tell me what to do”— that to me reads as an easy way to handwave a lack of activity (and thus a lack of posting to read into) and “i’m mostly going along with what y’all decide” could easily be a communication to his teammate to suggest a team so he can latch onto it. which, maybe that’s too on the nose, but idk, at the very least i’m getting worse vibes from it than i am from chemist, who i think has made some contribution despite his wishywashiness.

at any rate i’m on board for me/bfree/keldeo, not really sure who i like in the fourth slot but i’m leaning stryke over chemist personally. but again i don’t really understand keldeo’s reasoning on stryke at all so maybe that’ll change.


----------



## Keldeo (Dec 24, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*



qva said:


> keldeo i’m not sure i really understand your reasoning on stryke. i agree that chemist’s noncommittal attitude on panini is a bit weird but i’m much more suspicious of “i have no idea what’s going on, tell me what to do”— that to me reads as an easy way to handwave a lack of activity (and thus a lack of posting to read into) and “i’m mostly going along with what y’all decide” could easily be a communication to his teammate to suggest a team so he can latch onto it. which, maybe that’s too on the nose, but idk, at the very least i’m getting worse vibes from it than i am from chemist, who i think has made some contribution despite his wishywashiness.
> 
> at any rate i’m on board for me/bfree/keldeo, not really sure who i like in the fourth slot but i’m leaning stryke over chemist personally. but again i don’t really understand keldeo’s reasoning on stryke at all so maybe that’ll change.


I understand that read on his posting style. I just don't really get Panini's vote for the team if Strke is her partner. Maybe she thought it'd be accepted anyway...?

And anyway Stryke's not going to not send himself so I think the discussion on whether it should be him or Chemist is a little moot.

Why do you think Butterfree is Resistance?

--

Also, I'd be down for a phase extension, since it's almost Christmas.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 25, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

But _almost_ Christmas means it _isn't_ Christmas, so surely you've got plenty of—

Oh, fine. Yeah, I think giving everyone until the end of Friday or so should hopefully be reasonable? If people need more time than that, just holler.

*Phase deadline extended until 11:59 PM EST on Friday, December 27th.*

Happy holidays, all!


----------



## Stryke (Dec 25, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Ok I had a chance to digest some of this now, and I guess my behavior is kind of scummy (spy-y?), but if I were a Spy, I don't think I would wait until the very end of the second night to start posting and potentially communicate stuff to my partner. At the very least, I would have said something on D1 so that my partner wouldn't feel like they were doing all the work like its some group project in college. I know its not rock-solid evidence for my innocence, but its the best I can offer.

Anyway, some of the stuff Keldeo has been up to has been kind of dodgy to me. At the beginning of the game, he mentioned that a good strategy to follow was to take a team that has already succeeded before and add one more person to it, but now that we have a team thats succeeded, he's against it because there could be a spy in there, and even though he acknowledges the possibility that maybe he and Panini are the spies, he just kind of dismisses it and moves on. He also mentioned that I wouldn't send myself, but... why wouldn't I? Let's say I send the previous team, but I go as well. If we succeed, yay, we're that much closer to winning. If we fail, then it does bring us that closer to losing, which is bad, but its not great for me either, because now that's where all the blame will probably be cast. I guess it is kind of high-risk, high-reward, but you guys have said I've been difficult to read, so I'm willing to put my reputation on the line if it'll put you guys at ease. Like I said, I'm not some kind of seasoned mafia expert, and this definitely isn't a perfect plan or flawless reasoning, but idk, it just seems to me that a lot of Keldeo's assertions rely on the fact that he's assumed to be in the clear.


----------



## Keldeo (Dec 25, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*



Stryke said:


> At the beginning of the game, he mentioned that a good strategy to follow was to take a team that has already succeeded before and add one more person to it, but now that we have a team thats succeeded, he's against it because there could be a spy in there, and even though he acknowledges the possibility that maybe he and Panini are the spies, he just kind of dismisses it and moves on.


No, what I'm saying is you're choosing the team, and so it's not a matter of "there could be a spy in there" - I think from your point of view, there _has_ to be a spy there.

Like, we can separate the players into
[Stryke] - if you are Resistance, you know you're Resistance
[Keldeo, Panini] - there has to be at least 1 Spy here based on the result of Mission 1
[Butterfree, qva, Chemist] - the previous team - there has to be exactly 1 Spy here, unless you believe that [Keldeo, Panini] contains both Spies

In other words, sending [Stryke, Butterfree, qva, Chemist] as the team means your viewpoint of the Spy team must be exactly [Keldeo, Panini]. So, in this situation, of course I'm not going to advocate for sending the same team again.

This could be a perspective slip but it could be me not explaining this very well, hehe.



> He also mentioned that I wouldn't send myself, but... why wouldn't I?


Sorry, my wording was probably confusing - I said you wouldn't not send yourself. You're right - why wouldn't you? That's why I can't push for sending something like [Keldeo, Butterfree, qva, Chemist] with you as the Leader.



> idk, it just seems to me that a lot of Keldeo's assertions rely on the fact that he's assumed to be in the clear.


Yeah, I'm not really interested in arguing from the position that assumes that I'm a Spy, because I know I'm not. At the start I was arguing both sides to make my points more persuasive to other Resistance people who don't know for sure, but at this point I think you have to be in one of the worlds: I'm Resistance, Panini's Resistance, or we are both Spies. And I've already said why I wouldn't send a Spy/Spy team on the first mission.


----------



## Keldeo (Dec 25, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Also...

[hide=]

	
	
		
		
	


	




[/hide]


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 27, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

will explain more later but scummy stryke, pls put chem in the team instead


----------



## Stryke (Dec 27, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*



Keldeo said:


> No, what I'm saying is you're choosing the team, and so it's not a matter of "there could be a spy in there" - I think from your point of view, there _has_ to be a spy there.
> 
> Like, we can separate the players into
> [Stryke] - if you are Resistance, you know you're Resistance
> ...


Alright, that kinda clears things up for me; sorry for getting so defensive. I'm still suspect (or so I've been told), so the teams looking like it'll consist of Keldeo, Butterfree, qva, and Chemist... Any objections?


----------



## Keldeo (Dec 28, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*



Stryke said:


> Alright, that kinda clears things up for me; sorry for getting so defensive. I'm still suspect (or so I've been told), so the teams looking like it'll consist of Keldeo, Butterfree, qva, and Chemist... Any objections?


Well, for this team to work, Stryke and Panini would have to be the Spies. That's a possible world to me, but if you know you're a Resistance member, you should send yourself.


----------



## Keldeo (Dec 28, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Sorry for the double post. I forgot to ask -

qva, when you get a chance, why do you think Stryke is scummy, and Butterfree towny/resistancey?


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 28, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

As half of the players still have yet to post, I'm going to give this another two days. *Phase deadline extended until 11:59 PM EST on Sunday, December 29th.*


----------



## Stryke (Dec 28, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*



Keldeo said:


> Well, for this team to work, Stryke and Panini would have to be the Spies. That's a possible world to me, but if you know you're a Resistance member, you should send yourself.


Just trying to appease the masses; I figured it'd look better if I keep people happy and stay behind than if I go anyways and risk having the mission fail, potentially putting me in a worse spot before.


----------



## Stryke (Dec 28, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*



Stryke said:


> Just trying to appease the masses; I figured it'd look better if I keep people happy and stay behind than if I go anyways and risk having the mission fail, potentially putting me in a worse spot before.


And then 2 hours after posting this I realize that the flaw here is that if I don't go then I increase the odds of the mission failing anyways, because I'm depleting the number of Resistance members that could be sent and giving the Spies an edge by excluding myself, so that's cool and fun. Why am I scummy, anyways?


----------



## Stryke (Dec 30, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

It's the day of the deadline, and there's still radio silence, so unless someone has a good argument against it, I'm gonna switch the team to me, Butterfree, Keldeo, and qva.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 30, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Whoooops I kept forgetting to post



			
				Keldeo said:
			
		

> This makes me think Stryke is Resistance, maybe? Like, it probably wasn't going to be rejected anyway given the people on the team would have voted for it and my vote was predictable, but I don't really think Panini votes against her stated reads just for a 3-Resistance team. I also think it's a bit unlikely that it's Stryke/Panini and she did it just to get this reaction from me, because I don't think she would know that I'd have this reaction, or even notice the vote.


That's an interesting line of logic but I don't really buy it. Assuming Team Yell Panini (which from your perspective would have to be true), would she really make a _strategic choice_ to go against her stated reads to approve a team, when that team is fairly obviously going to be approved regardless? If your scenario is true and the team had a spy, and Panini considered strategically whether to approve or disapprove of the team, surely the correct strategic choice from her perspective would be to vote _against_ it - which would be sticking to her stated reads _as well as_ giving her distancing cred if the spy then goes on to fail the mission. There's no reason for her to go out of her way to choose to vote to approve a team with a spy in it, unless there's an actual chance it might get rejected if she doesn't.

I agree that it's highly unlikely Panini was _trying_ to get you to think this - but instead I'm just inclined to assume it's a lazy throwaway vote with not much thought put into it. It feels like she's being widely read as scum at this point, so I wouldn't be surprised if that just leaves her kind of "eh, whatever" on the game (supported by the fact she hasn't been posting). I doubt there's much to read into the choice to approve here.



			
				Keldeo said:
			
		

> Ehhh, Chemist is kind of at the top of my Spy-list just by process of elimination. Him saying he didn't have a read on Panini so he needs to see Panini's response, then Panini responding, then Chemist posting without anything about her response (when he disagreed with her about Butterfree and qva being sent, but seemingly for mechanical reasons) was a little weird. He also originally just said he didn't have a read on Panini, which kinda implies he had some thoughts on me, but if he had any sort of lean on me he should have the opposite lean on Panini.


These are all pretty interesting and valid points, I think.

Panini/Chemist in general seems a fairly plausible team, reading back; Chemist was specifically reluctant to opine on Panini at all as you say even after saying he needed to get a reaction from her, and Panini said she was most inclined to send Chemist on the basis of not being likely to be teamed with Keldeo.

There is still the world where Keldeo was the spy, but Panini fading out of the game suggests to me that she's prooobably a spy? Like, if she were Resistance she could still make useful contributions even if people don't really trust her, and there's not really a reason to get so much less enthusiastic about the game.

So, hmmm, yeah, I thiiiink I'm on board with Stryke/me/Keldeo/qva, but I would really like to hear from qva about why she thinks Stryke is scummy. (To me he seems confused but well-intentioned, but maybe there's something I didn't pick up on.)


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 30, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

I think I'm going to give this one more day just in case, as well as a few prods (*phase deadline extended until 11:59 PM EST on Monday, December 30th*); after that, folks are just gonna have to make their opinions known through votes.


----------



## Keldeo (Dec 30, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Okay, Butterfree, I see your reasoning about Stryke and why Panini might still reject if there was a Spy on the team. I guess I'm just not really sure why Panini would vote Accept, either way. I feel like that might be a more likely "eh, whatever" vote if her partner is on the team anyway? 

It's not very strong, I guess, and probably less strong than Stryke wanting to send the team that wouldn't include either himself or Panini. That just seems weird to me if Panini and him is the team.



Butterfree said:


> There is still the world where Keldeo was the spy, but Panini fading out of the game suggests to me that she's prooobably a spy? Like, if she were Resistance she could still make useful contributions even if people don't really trust her, and there's not really a reason to get so much less enthusiastic about the game.


I honestly think Panini is probably just busy / tired from real life or out-of-game stuff. I think she'd be here if she could.


----------



## Panini (Dec 30, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Hey, sorry about the absence!



Keldeo said:


> I honestly think Panini is probably just busy / tired from real life or out-of-game stuff. I think she'd be here if she could.


This is pretty much accurate, I've just been getting kind of busy and burnt out from holiday stuff so I kinda forgot about this. I'll try to keep on top of it going forward!

Stryke having control of the next mission is kind of dubious - the simple logic kind of suggests that maybe him being the only one not to go on a mission + the previous mission succeeding increases the chances he's a spy. I'm definitely not approving if Keldeo is on that team since I know he's a spy and since 4 people means every resistance member has to be in it to succeed, I'm also not approving unless I'm in it because you're otherwise guaranteed to have a spy in one of the slots. 

As for why I voted positive even though I had said I didn't want qva or Bfree on the mission - I thought about it during the voting phase and Chem's suggestion that it would work like a check for the last slot seemed like a good idea. It's not like I was objecting due to hard information and seeing the outcome seemed more important than like. Personal pref reads at that stage? Maybe that's a weak argument but in truth I didn't think about it that much and kind of thought it wouldn't matter anyway since it seemed like the majority of people didn't really have a reason to object there.


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 31, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

i'm not sure my feelings about stryke are rational enough to convince you guys the same, but i just don't feel right about it.  for one thing, i don't really feel that bad about chem... i definitely see where you're coming from, keldeo, and think there might be something to it, but it just doesn't hit me in quite the same way as stryke does, and all things considered i'd rather have him on the team than stryke.

i feel a bit unsure saying that now, because reading back over these posts, i can for sure see a panini/chem world, and i'm not really sold on chem's innocence so i don't want to really push that too hard and have it blow up in my face.  but.

i guess mainly it's that my previous experience with this game is that when people are saying stuff like "i don't know what's going on, just do what i say and i'll do it," it's often not coming from a good place.  it could be any number of things, really; maybe he's communicating to his partner that they should post a suggestion, or maybe he's just looking for someone to suggest a team that contains another spy so he can cling to it and then push the blame back on whoever suggested it when it bombs.  idk.  it COULD be ok too, but... overall i get bad feelings in a way that isn't fully rational, and this contributes.

another thing is that stryke seemed okay with not placing himself on the team, which, like...  i guess he could have misunderstood that, but something about "well people think i'm scum so i guess i'd better not put myself on it" seems weirdly weak in a way that actually indicates scumminess to me?  this isn't mafia where his team selection is super important and if he places a vote we all disagree with then it's fucked... like, we can just.  reject it and have someone else pick.  (which might not be a bad idea btw?)  i'm not really sure what to make of it...

i guess honestly if i followed all these thoughts to their logical conclusion, i'd arrive at a scum team that DOESN'T include panini, since a lot of these things i'm getting weird vibes from stryke about sort of predicate on a spy being in the suggested team, and if i think stryke is one too then that disqualifies panini.  but idk.  again, i'm not really married to this, i just get weird feelings.  and i feel that we're ahead and if chem ends up flipping spy then... well, then chem's a spy and we know, and if he doesn't, then great!  just more comfortable with a chem/me/keldeo/bfree team atm personally.  not sure i'd reject a stryke one though.


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 31, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

btw this is extremely stream of consciousness and i didn't proofread it, so sorry if anything is weird or misspelled or doesn't make sense


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 31, 2019)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Team Proposal Phase 3-1 has ended. Mission Phase 3 begins now, and will end at *11:59 PM EST (GMT-5) on Friday, January 3rd*.

Mission Leader *Stryke*'s proposed team for Mission 3 is *Stryke, Butterfree, qva and Keldeo*.

All players, please send me a PM containing either "Accept" or "Reject" by the phase deadline.

Stryke, Butterfree, qva and Keldeo, also include either "Succeed" or "Fail" in your PMs to me.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jan 4, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

*Mission 3, Circhester - Proposal 1 (Stryke, Butterfree, qva, Keldeo):*
*Accept:* Keldeo, Butterfree, Stryke
*Reject:* qva, Panini, Chemist1422

As the votes are tied, Proposal 1 is *rejected*.​
Team Proposal Phase 3-2 begins now, and will end at *11:59 PM EST (GMT-5) on Tuesday, January 7th*. 

Mission 3 requires *four team members* to proceed. The current Mission Leader, *qva*, must provide a final list of four player names by the phase deadline.

(Hope everyone's new year is going well so far!)


----------



## Novae (Jan 4, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

alright so

I rejected because I knew the mission had to have at least one Team Yell member and thinking about Keldeo’s meta I think it had two


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 4, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Oh? As in, you think Keldeo's acting mafia? What's pinging you about his behaviour here?


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 4, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Butterfree, what is your feeling about Stryke? / why'd you vote to accept? 



Chemist1422 said:


> alright so
> 
> I rejected because I knew the mission had to have at least one Team Yell member and thinking about Keldeo’s meta I think it had two


Who do you think is my partner then, Chem?

And... I've never played Resistance before? What kind of meta do you have?

I am a bit busy this phase, I'll be back later.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 6, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

dang i didn’t think it would actually get rejected

tentative team is me, keldeo, bfree, chem


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 6, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Still don't really know between Stryke and Chem. I guess my previous reasoning for both is kind of tenuous, hmmm.

The previous team going through would've been good for info - even if Stryke is a spy and failed, that'd confirm Chem as resistance, and Stryke would be ~my top suspect then. I think it's also the best team that can go through with Stryke as the mission leader who'll always send himself. I probably should have made that more clear.

I'd be fine with that team given the mission 2 results, qva, but even if Chem is resistance, if he thinks I'm a spy he'll probably vote against it, and so will Stryke/Panini so the proposal won't be accepted again...

Chem, if you're resistance we need to find each other... Why are you suspecting me?


----------



## Panini (Jan 7, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*



qva said:


> i guess honestly if i followed all these thoughts to their logical conclusion, i'd arrive at a scum team that DOESN'T include panini, since a lot of these things i'm getting weird vibes from stryke about sort of predicate on a spy being in the suggested team, and if i think stryke is one too then that disqualifies panini.  but idk.  again, i'm not really married to this, i just get weird feelings.  and i feel that we're ahead and if chem ends up flipping spy then... well, then chem's a spy and we know, and if he doesn't, then great!  just more comfortable with a chem/me/keldeo/bfree team atm personally.  not sure i'd reject a stryke one though.


Qva could you recapitulate what you meant by this if you have a sec? I thought the top of this paragraph was musing the idea that me and stryke were not w/w but I don't really follow your reasoning given your vote and your actions have been speaking to the opposite world.


----------



## Novae (Jan 7, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*



Keldeo said:


> Butterfree, what is your feeling about Stryke? / why'd you vote to accept?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mafia meta ofc

It’s probably either BFree or Qva, kinda leaning the former for no real reason


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 7, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Okay, so how does my scum meta from mafia apply to what I’ve done this game? Top posting and giving reads on everyone are not really things I do as mafia.

Why would I ask for my partner to be sent on a mission along with me, when a double fail would cause me to be outed?


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 7, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Oh wait, and Butterfree specifically asked you about what's pinging you, which should be fairly easy to answer if this is a genuine thought?


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jan 8, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Team Proposal Phase 3-2 has ended. Mission Phase 3 begins now, and will end at *11:59 PM EST (GMT-5) on Sunday, January 12th*.

Mission Leader *qva*'s proposed team for Mission 3 is *Chemist1422, Butterfree, qva and Keldeo*.

All players, please send me a PM containing either "Accept" or "Reject" by the phase deadline.

Chemist1422, Butterfree, qva and Keldeo, also include either "Succeed" or "Fail" in your PMs to me.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jan 13, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

*Mission 3, Circhester - Proposal 2 (Chemist1422, Butterfree, qva, Keldeo):*
*Accept:* Keldeo, qva, Chemist1422
*Reject:* Butterfree, Stryke, Panini

As the votes are tied, Proposal 2 is *rejected*.​
Team Proposal Phase 3-3 begins now, and will end at *11:59 PM EST (GMT-5) on Friday, January 17th*.

Mission 3 requires *four team members* to proceed. The current Mission Leader, *Panini*, must provide a final list of four player names by the phase deadline.

--

Also, as a general note since I forgot to clarify this in the initial rules (I've also edited this in there): Should we ever need to proceed with a voting phase and not all votes are in, the proposal vote will be counted as though the missing player(s) are not present (so, for example, if three players vote reject, two vote accept and one does not vote, the team will be rejected). Missing mission votes will be automatically assumed to be "succeed" for Resistance players and "fail" for Spy players. lmk if there are any questions/concerns about that!


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 14, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Hmm, no result doesn't really change much. 

Why did you vote to accept, Chem, and why did you vote to reject, Butterfree?

I know why I voted to accept despite kind of scumreading Chem, but it's probably a weird reason.


----------



## Novae (Jan 14, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*



Keldeo said:


> Hmm, no result doesn't really change much.
> 
> Why did you vote to accept, Chem, and why did you vote to reject, Butterfree?
> 
> I know why I voted to accept despite kind of scumreading Chem, but it's probably a weird reason.


because I’m not gonna hold the game hostage until I get what I want if I don’t know what I want


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 14, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*



Keldeo said:


> Hmm, no result doesn't really change much.
> 
> Why did you vote to accept, Chem, and why did you vote to reject, Butterfree?
> 
> I know why I voted to accept despite kind of scumreading Chem, but it's probably a weird reason.


Oh?

I rejected because my money was fairly firmly on Panini/Chemist as the scumteam. Stryke's flailing just feels probably genuine to me, and Chemist's posts in-game yesterday didn't really help, as they were just kind of vague and obtuse and not answering questions. I would really rather send Stryke than Chemist, if it's at all possible to get a consensus on that team. (But if not, I accept I _could_ be wrong. I'm not going to, like, keep us in a stalemate forever.)


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 14, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

i like... don't really want to put stryke on a team because i voted against the only setup i'd agree to with stryke on it and it feels really weird to just go "ok fine" on it



Panini said:


> Qva could you recapitulate what you meant by this if you have a sec? I thought the top of this paragraph was musing the idea that me and stryke were not w/w but I don't really follow your reasoning given your vote and your actions have been speaking to the opposite world.


mostly i'm far more sure of you being a wolf than anything else, so that's been the main thread driving my decisions.  my main reason for saying that you and stryke teaming is unlikely was that if you were, stryke wouldn't be ok with a team without either of you in it, but.  i don't _know_ tbh.  it's kind of like, you and stryke are my scummiest reads individually, but i don't think it's actually likely the two of you are a team, but i don't feel all that bad about chem (and at any rate wasn't going to suggest the exact same team i'd just voted against), so it's like.  i'm feeling pretty dissonant hahaha

anyway despite all that i.  guess i could go for me/bfree/keldeo/stryke.  uneasy about it but worst case is i become reasonably certain that stryke is indeed scum so eh w/e might as well go for it i guess?


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 14, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

oh wait panini and chem pick next fuuuuuuuck

i feel like we're going to have to, like, reject the next two proposals and just go with whatever keldeo says (because if we reject keldeo too we lose), because i'm going to want to reject panini/chem's teams out of principle fffffff


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 14, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

I voted to accept for the information - if Chem failed the mission I'd know that Stryke was resistance, and if Chem succeeded, we'd still get a point no matter his alignment. 



qva said:


> anyway despite all that i.  guess i could go for me/bfree/keldeo/stryke.  uneasy about it but worst case is i become reasonably certain that stryke is indeed scum so eh w/e might as well go for it i guess?


Yeah, I'm sort of feeling like rejecting Panini's team, seeing what Chem puts on the table, and then if it's still this mission when it gets to me, putting forward myself/qva/Butterfree/Stryke.


----------



## Panini (Jan 15, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Okay well

let me figure out what I wanna do and reread before I pick out anything because I'm basically in this situation:



qva said:


> oh wait panini and chem pick next fuuuuuuuck
> 
> i feel like we're going to have to, like, reject the next two proposals and just go with whatever keldeo says (because if we reject keldeo too we lose), because i'm going to want to reject panini/chem's teams out of principle fffffff


But like,, the opposite since I know Keldeo's team is going to have a spy in it, so if you guys deny me here I basically have to submit myself to the whim of whatever chem wants (not that I think Chem is partners with Keldeo because their interactions don't really seem to line up that way but if we disagree on who should be sent then RIP)


----------



## Panini (Jan 16, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

TBH I’m just getting kind of disheartened by this game because I realise I haven’t been as active or involved as Keldeo has, so I’m not sure how to bridge the gap in understanding that will get whichever one out of Bfree/qva is resistance to realise Keldeo is the spy and you need to send me. Keldeo’s spent this entire game manipulating who is being sent and who is staying behind whereas I’ve been lost for like, most of this and yet I’m still somehow coming off as the one who has an agenda

Just like qva mentioned she’s trying to solve this game off of me, I’ve been trying to solve this game off of Keldeo but the main difference there is that I have the solid info.

I feel like Stryke at this point is firmly not w/w Keldeo. Looking back at Keldeo’s interaction with Stryke during the second phase to me is really clear in that Stryke didn’t have a clear idea of the situation, which he should have if probably if he were paying attention to what the first round implied. The initial like, proposal of a team that doesn’t include him makes me also think he might have just genuinely been not tracking the numbers at that point and I think he would be more likely to do that if he was a spy.

Chem is also kind of unlikely to be w/w with Keldeo I think, on the basis that Keldeo wanted to push him as my partner from the start of phase 2. I think Keldeo also wouldn’t send P#28 if they were teamed.



Keldeo said:


> Chemist not giving an opinion on the conflict and sticking to math is noted and stuff. I don't know what it makes him.
> 
> Chemist, who do you think is more likely Team Yell between me and Panini?
> 
> imo, Butterfree, you should send you/Stryke/qva, or you/Chemist/qva? Keep in mind Team Yell only need two more failures to win...


It feels too like, casual shaded? I just think “I don’t know what it makes him” draws too much attention to the fact that Keldeo isn’t actually picking a stance here and that he’s being more self-aware about that if they were partners.

So then I’m really only left with Butterfree/qva. 

I keep going back to the thing at the top of the game since that was a direct interaction between me/keldeo/qva but I still don’t know if there’s a best way to interpret it. The possibilities are just:

Keldeo picked qva because they are spies who were going to throw successes, qva signalled this by announcing to the thread that spies in the first round always throw success → I ask Keldeo to change and he appeases me by resolving to just get a first failure on the board and make me look bad for asking

Keldeo picked qva because he was always going to throw a fail anyway → Switching to me to throw that failure makes no difference to him AND still makes me look worse because I asked.

But there’s some evidence to both. qva saying specifically to Keldeo that spies throw successes first round, combined with Keldeo’s chat about “having someone to trust” supports the first option. Whereas to the second point, I do think it’s perhaps more likely for Keldeo to pick to fail if he thinks that Butterfree will follow up with another failure (which ultimately didn’t happen, but I wonder if maybe it crossed his mind and there was sme sort of miscommunication?) This also makes sense with his idea that he should pick someone later in the list because there’s “more time before they show up again” if he’s just trying to explain why he wouldn’t pick Butterfree, since she’s directly after him and he doesn’t want the w/w team.

so

like idk

Mission 3, Circhester - Proposal 1 (Stryke, Butterfree, qva, Keldeo):
Accept: Keldeo, Butterfree, Stryke
Reject: qva, Panini, Chemist1422
Mission 3, Circhester - Proposal 2 (Chemist1422, Butterfree, qva, Keldeo):
Accept: Keldeo, qva, Chemist1422
Reject: Butterfree, Stryke, Panini

On a whim I guess I’m going to set it to *Me/Chem/Stryke/qva.*

Looking at the other days I think maybe the reason why Butterfree is spyreading Chem lately is because she wants us to push for the 5th reject vote to fall right back into Keldeo’s hands. It was obvious during stryke’s pick phase that qva was setting up to reject Stryke’s proposal, so by leaning the other way, Butterfree gets excuses to deny the next 3 proposals in a row and I feel like she would have made it more obvious that she was going to deny a team with Chem on it last phase if she didn’t have ulterioir motives.

I also just feel like this:


qva said:


> oh wait panini and chem pick next fuuuuuuuck
> 
> i feel like we're going to have to, like, reject the next two proposals and just go with whatever keldeo says (because if we reject keldeo too we lose), because i'm going to want to reject panini/chem's teams out of principle fffffff


Way more natural and organic way of saying “I’m gonna reject chem” than this:



Butterfree said:


> Oh?
> 
> I rejected because my money was fairly firmly on Panini/Chemist as the scumteam. Stryke's flailing just feels probably genuine to me, and Chemist's posts in-game yesterday didn't really help, as they were just kind of vague and obtuse and not answering questions. I would really rather send Stryke than Chemist, if it's at all possible to get a consensus on that team. (But if not, I accept I _could_ be wrong. I'm not going to, like, keep us in a stalemate forever.)


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jan 18, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Team Proposal Phase 3-3 has ended. Mission Phase 3 begins now, and will end at *11:59 PM EST (GMT-5) on Tuesday, January 21st*.

Mission Leader *Panini*'s proposed team for Mission 3 is *Panini, Chemist1422, Stryke and qva*.

All players, please send me a PM containing either "Accept" or "Reject" by the phase deadline.

Panini, Chemist1422, Stryke and qva also include either "Succeed" or "Fail" in your PMs to me.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jan 23, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

(Sorry for the delay! Thanks, surprise tedious work stuff.)

*Mission 3, Circhester - Proposal 3 (Panini, Chemist1422, Stryke, qva):*
*Accept:* qva, Chemist1422, Stryke, Panini
*Reject:* Butterfree, Keldeo

Panini, Chemist1422, Stryke and qva proceed to the Circhester Gym Mission!​
Snow swirls through the frosty air all over Circhester, and the stadium, the trainers find, offers no respite. Just beyond the referee they can see the stadium's mission fields totally blanketed in white. Down near the end, the third leg of the test is impossible to make out at all for the blizzard howling around it. But what's a little weather to a group of champions-to-be? They've got their winter clothes, their Pokémon are raring to go, and so Trap Detectors in hand they set off for their trial, marching boldly--well, gingerly, on account of the traps and all--into the fields of snow.

The going is slow, as expected, but it doesn't take long for each team to hit their stride. With all of Falinks's troopers fanning out around their trainer, they can sense where the snowy ground starts to feel loose before their partner puts too much weight on it. (The brass might occasionally have admonish the trooper who keeps taking one step too far and tumbling down into the holes as a little crested snowball, but at least _most_ of them are managing to stay upright.) Sirfetch'd all but ignores her trainer's attempts to find the path with the Trap Detector, taking it upon herself to stab away at the floor and reveal each treacherous trap by her own heroics.

Meowth, well, she's probably not _helping_ perched up on her trainer's shoulders as she is, but by George if she's not having a great time regardless. The bracing cold! Forging a dangerous path through the uncaring elements, with glorious battle awaiting them at the end! This sort of adventure is what Galarian Meowth are _born_ for! And as she directs her noble steed onward toward the blizzard and the third stage of the mission, her good mood is certainly infectious.

Meowth's trainer takes one step out into the snow and plummets through the ground immediately.

The other teams look up, nervous, the spectacular crash even managing to catch Ponyta's attention as he bounces playfully in and out of the snowdrifts. A hole right in front of the starting platform? That doesn't seem right...

As meowth's trainer climbs out and the others squeeze awkwardly around the hole blocking their path, their Trap Detectors go off without warning, vibrating so violently that it makes their hands sting, pulling in every direction and then some.

Meowth and her trainer take one step to the left and promptly fall into another hole.

The last stage of any gym mission is meant to be the most challenging, of course, but there's no way any challenger could be expected to cross a field that's 95% holes. 96%, even, as confirmed when a hopelessly confused gym trainer hurries forward to help Sirfetch'd and her trainer out of a pit only to have the snow give way underneath her mid-apology. Gym Leader Melony herself, hurrying out to check on the commotion with her son right behind her, steps out just in time for the whole third tier to collapse in a crashing avalanche of white; Gordie only just manages to grab her hand before she takes a nasty spill of her own.

The Circhester Stadium is forced to close. There's no way around it. Snow needs shoveling, the floor needs extensive shoring up, mysterious diglett and drilbur tunnels that most certainly were not there last night at closing need filling in, the property inspector has to be called, it's a whole thing. It might be days, maybe even weeks before the investigation's over and the challengers can get back to challenging, and the trainers' previously high spirits are falling about as fast as their tumbles through the snow. Why does this sort of misfortune always seem to follow them?

Well, Team Yell's got to make up for lost time somehow, eh? But if these jokers think that was a show, the hidden grunts assure one another, they won't know what hit 'em if they dare set foot in Team Yell's home turf...

*Mission 3 Results: SUCCEED, SUCCEED, SUCCEED, FAIL*

Mission 3 has *failed*. Current score: *Challengers 1 | Team Yell 2*​
Team Proposal Phase 4-1 begins now, and will end at *11:59 PM EST (GMT-5) on Monday, January 27th*.

Mission 4 requires *three team members* to proceed. The current Mission Leader, *Chemist1422*, must provide a final list of three player names by the phase deadline.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 23, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

i feel like i had a reason for approving that but literally do not remember it at all

i wonder if it's panini + bfree tbh


----------



## Novae (Jan 24, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

spicy

so that makes bfree confirmed resistance right


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 24, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*



Chemist1422 said:


> spicy
> 
> so that makes bfree confirmed resistance right


Only if you assume Panini is Resistance, which you still haven't explained?

I have more to say but it's probably gonna have to wait until Sunday/Monday.


----------



## Novae (Jan 25, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

oh wait right I’m dumb 

nvm


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 27, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Well, I dunno. I still think it's probably most likely Chem/Panini for Chem's underexplained turn on me and general disinterest in explaining his ideas? The margin for error is really slim now that there was another failure, though. :(

qva, can you tell me about Panini + Butterfree? Is it like, you think Panini wouldn't send her partner? I feel like if the team is Panini/Stryke or Panini/Chemist and was outed by a double failure on this mission, that wouldn't really help anything, since I'm already fairly resistance-reading Butterfree.

If people need me to explain myself being resistance I can do that... I could probably do most of what I have been doing if I were a spy, including pushing the idea that I'm resistance, but I think it's probably evident that I don't know who's a spy, that I don't really have any viable partners, and that I care more than Panini about solving the game and building trust, so.

Will probably send myself, qva, and Butterfree or something if/when this mission gets to me, since we need a 100% pure team.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jan 28, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

I need a bit of time to handle some stuff, and it feels like maybe you guys could use a bit more time to discuss, so I'm going to shift the phase deadline back a few days. *Phase deadline extended to Thursday, January 30th at 11:59PM EST.*


----------



## Novae (Jan 28, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Keldeo/Stryke
Keldeo/Qva
Panini/Butterfree
Panini/Stryke
Panini/Qva

these are the possibilities left


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 29, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*



Keldeo said:


> qva, can you tell me about Panini + Butterfree? Is it like, you think Panini wouldn't send her partner? I feel like if the team is Panini/Stryke or Panini/Chemist and was outed by a double failure on this mission, that wouldn't really help anything, since I'm already fairly resistance-reading Butterfree.


i just don’t think a spy would place both spies on a team together.  there’s too much room for it to go wrong—if you both vote fail that’s bad, if you both vote success that’s bad, and if you get caught trying to communicate to your partner which to pick that’s bad.  it’s easiest just to include exactly one.


----------



## Panini (Jan 30, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

I think it's probably just Keldeo/qva and I was wrong about Butterfree. Like



qva said:


> oh wait panini and chem pick next fuuuuuuuck
> 
> i feel like we're going to have to, like, reject the next two proposals and just go with whatever keldeo says (because if we reject keldeo too we lose), because i'm going to want to reject panini/chem's teams out of principle fffffff





Kratos Aurion said:


> *Mission 3, Circhester - Proposal 3 (Panini, Chemist1422, Stryke, qva):*
> *Accept:* qva, Chemist1422, Stryke, Panini
> *Reject:* Butterfree, Keldeo
> 
> Panini, Chemist1422, Stryke and qva proceed to the Circhester Gym Mission!​


Her vote here to accept contradicts directly w her reads and plan to skip me and Chem and go straight to Keldeo, but since I put her in my team that was an easy opp to throw a fail and then blame it on me, since both of them are scum reading me rn anyway. Keldeo's pick coming up soon probably solidifies the benefits of that too.

Chem, who are you thinking of sending?


----------



## Panini (Jan 30, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Btw

I do care about solving the game and building trust :/
I'm having a hard time sticking to this one because these phases are a lot longer than I'm used to (which is totally fine!) but I don't have as much momentum as I would a normal game and it feels like I'm improving my part in this anyway


----------



## Panini (Jan 30, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Because I think I'm maybe running up against a wall trying to treat it like mafia

but I'm not sure how I should be treating it instead


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 30, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

I've said why it doesn't make sense that I would send both myself and qva first and repeatedly push to send both myself and qva on future missions. 



qva said:


> i just don’t think a spy would place both spies on a team together.  there’s too much room for it to go wrong—if you both vote fail that’s bad, if you both vote success that’s bad, and if you get caught trying to communicate to your partner which to pick that’s bad.  it’s easiest just to include exactly one.


I don't think it would be bad in this case for Panini and a non-Butterfree partner to both vote fail, is what I mean, I guess.

What do you make of Butterfree pushing back against Panini's argument for me to change the team of you/me on the very first mission phase, then?


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 30, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Anyway, I'll ~agenda push~ for a second. Chem's proposal will probably include Panini. Please don't accept this proposal - if a proposal with Panini goes through here, we will lose!

If you think I'm more likely to be a spy than Panini, let's talk about it now. Justify how and why I would do what I've done so far as a spy, come up with a partner for me who makes any sense.

(The reason I'm reading Chemist as most likely Panini's partner is that he has done neither of these things and just posted a bunch of Objective Information, which makes me inclined to think his suspicion of me is fabricated / not genuine.)

Also, happy birthday Kratos!


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jan 31, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

One more phase extension to *11:59PM EST on January 31st* so we can get a proposed team in. Otherwise I guess we'll just treat this as an automatic rejection and move to the next mission leader.


----------



## Novae (Jan 31, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

did it sorry

if you need to get my attention again I’m Chemist1422#3869 on discord, or you can get eifie or someone to bother me on MU


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 2, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Not a problem!



Team Proposal Phase 4-1 has ended. Mission Phase 4 begins now, and will end at *11:59 PM EST (GMT-5) on Wednesday, February 5th*.

Mission Leader *Chemist1422*'s proposed team for Mission 4 is *Chemist1422, Keldeo and Butterfree*.

All players, please send me a PM containing either "Accept" or "Reject" by the phase deadline.

Chemist1422, Keldeo and Butterfree, also include either "Succeed" or "Fail" in your PMs to me. 		


(Thanks, Keldeo!)


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 6, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

*Mission 4, Spikemuth - Proposal 1 (Chemist1422, Keldeo and Butterfree):*
*Accept:* Chemist1422, Stryke
*Reject:* Butterfree, Keldeo, Panini
*N/A:* qva

As there are more votes for reject, Proposal 1 is *rejected*.​
Team Proposal Phase 4-2 begins now, and will end at *11:59 PM EST (GMT-5) on Monday, February 10th*.

Mission 4 requires *three team members* to proceed. The current Mission Leader, *Keldeo*, must provide a final list of three player names by the phase deadline.


----------



## Novae (Feb 6, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

hmm

think that mostly clears keldeo and bfree


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 6, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Chem, what changed for you to want to propose a team with me and Butterfree? If it's not me, who do you think is Panini's partner?

Anyway, yeah, I'm gonna go with *Keldeo, Butterfree, qva*.

If it's Stryke/Panini, I feel like Stryke... probably doesn't vote yes on a team containing no spies? I don't know?


----------



## Novae (Feb 6, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

If it’s Stryke they’re almost always with Keldeo

Qva can be with anyone, that novote was pretty bad

I think bfree is just town from that?

So if Panini is w I think it’s with Qva


----------



## Stryke (Feb 7, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

I vote yes on teams that have me in them, because if it's a four man team and I'm not on it, then at least one person in there is a spy. Last night had three people though, so I just took a chance. Interpret that as you will


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 7, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*



Chemist1422 said:


> Qva can be with anyone, that novote was pretty bad


What would you say is the Spy motivation for qva to not vote?

Why do you think it's not Stryke and Panini? Just to get a sense of your thought process here.

Do you think that Panini would ask me to change the very first team from me/qva if it's her and qva, noting that I chose to change the second person to Panini?


----------



## Novae (Feb 9, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*



Keldeo said:


> What would you say is the Spy motivation for qva to not vote?
> 
> Why do you think it's not Stryke and Panini? Just to get a sense of your thought process here.
> 
> Do you think that Panini would ask me to change the very first team from me/qva if it's her and qva, noting that I chose to change the second person to Panini?


I don’t think Stryke votes yes if there’s no spies in the team

qva not voting just removes info, though it probably was an inactivity thing

I think it’s possible, but I’d have to meta check probably


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 11, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Team Proposal Phase 4-2 has ended. Mission Phase 4 begins now, and will end at 11:59 PM EST (GMT-5) on Friday, February 14th.

Mission Leader Keldeo's proposed team for Mission 4 is *Keldeo, Butterfree and qva*.

All players, please send me a PM containing either "Accept" or "Reject" by the phase deadline.

Keldeo, Butterfree and qva, also include either "Succeed" or "Fail" in your PMs to me.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 15, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Need a bit more time on my end, so I'm granting an extension until *Sunday, February 16th at 11:59 PM EST*.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 19, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Apologies for the delay in getting the next post up! Been a bit rough the past few days. Will get the results up as soon as I can--thanks for your patience!


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 27, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

*Mission 4, Spikemuth - Proposal 2 (Keldeo, Butterfree, qva):*
*Accept:* Keldeo, Butterfree, qva, Stryke
*Reject:* Panini
*N/A:* Chemist1422

Keldeo, Butterfree and qva proceed to the Spikemuth Gym Mission!​
The five trainers tiptoe quietly around Spikemuth's northern wall, keeping their eyes peeled for a door. With the city's main gates sealed as they are, this little opening is their only entrance--and the only way they can continue their gym challenge.

The muttering crowd they'd seen outside the gates had been pretty unsettling. The entire city closed off? Even to people who need to get in for business and so on? Something like this... this couldn't possibly be Team Yell's doing, could it? The group has heard plenty of stories of the hooligans blockading typical trainer routes before--mostly just by standing in the middle of the road and aggressively tooting vuvuzelas--but nothing on this scale.

...right?

When Meowth and her trainer came back to the others with intel about a side entrance, it seemed like their luck might turn around. So long as the gym's still open, they could slip in, battle Piers, and slip back out. Maybe Team Yell won't even notice?

Sirfetch'd shifts a crate to the side with her leek, revealing the disused entrance right where they'd been told to expect it. A way in, at last! They hurry through single-file, hoping that their adversaries kept their focus on messing with the gates' mechanisms or somesuch and didn't consider the possibility of challengers taking a side entrance. (Someone should probably tell the crowd outside about this. That one lady looked like she was suuuuuper late for a meeting or something. But surely it's understandable if they wait until they've got their badges and are finally clear of Team Yell, right?)

The high walls around the city cast most of it in shadow, much of its light coming from the flickering neon signs hanging on tightly-packed buildings. It's hard to tell one from another, and the group needs to ask a surprised citizen where they might find the gym. They're directed toward a kiosk further down the narrow street, and as soon as they hurry over they're greeted with unusual news. Things are done differently here in Spikemuth, he says--there's no gym mission, not really, and all the young challengers need to do is head right down the road. There are no puzzles and no obstacles; they just need to wait their turn as Piers finishes up his latest show, and then he'll be ready to test their mettle.

Some of the trainers and their pokémon are a little put off by this; a gym without a gym mission? Is that even allowed? Sirfetch'd and Falinks are more put _out_, annoyed by the idea of waltzing straight up to the leader without so much as a single preliminary test of their combat prowess and courage. In the end it's agreed that the less they have to contend with on their way to the arena, the faster they can be on their way without interference from Team Yell, and so they hurry down the street to take advantage of the break.

They make it about ten feet before Ponyta and his trainer collide with what feels like a solid wall.

A Kantonian Mr. Mime waves at them from behind its invisible barrier, then points back in the direction from which they came, smiling brightly. The group turns around and comes face to face with what must be at least twenty Team Yell grunts, all standing right in the way of the exit and jeering. They spin around again, only to see that Meowth, Arctozolt and their trainers are leaning casually against the invisible wall, wearing the same smug grins. Arctozolt sniffs, then holds up a eye-searing pink-and-black vuvuzela and toots it right in Wooloo's face.

"Pity you lot showed up when you did," sneers one of the grunts. "Right after our friend Mr. Mime spent hours and hours putting together this marvelous wall! It's just lovely, innit? Just look at this artisanally-crafted masterpiece of a wall. It'd be a right shame if he had to take it down just to let some wannabe champion chumps through, wouldn't it?"

"Can't have anyone ruining this gorgeous work of art just so they can lose to Marnie down the line, now, can we? Total waste of his precious time."

Before the three trainers can protest that it's impossible to tell whether an invisible wall is in fact a masterpiece, they're hoisted up above a wave of magenta hair die and carefully-distressed denim vests, carried back to the north entrance and tossed outside again. Then door slams shut behind them, and no amount of rolling from Wooloo or battering from Sirfetch'd will force it open again--probably held shut by another artisanal invisible wall.

Meowth and Arctozolt's trainers congratulate themselves on a job well done as they head back toward the gym's arena to catch the tail end of Piers's concert. Did those clowns really think they could keep up their gym challenge on _Team Yell's_ turf? Ha! Spikemuth is Marnie's hometown, and she'll be the only one who gets to shine here!

The two Pokémon themselves pause only for a moment, idly wondering whether they should remind their trainers about the gap in the southern wall of the city, behind the fences. But... nah. Those other losers only got in here with help from Meowth and her trainer! There's no way anyone's going to figure out how to find that other entrance on their own. Pfft.

*Mission 4 Results: SUCCEED, SUCCEED, FAIL*

Mission 4 has *failed*. Current score: *Challengers 1 | Team Yell 3*

*Team Yell wins the game!*​
Gah. Dear lord. I'm deeply sorry it took me so long to put the endgame post together; I haven't been feeling particularly well, but it really doesn't justify this extended delay. The game did move a bit slowly in general, dismal ending wait notwithstanding, but I do hope that you enjoyed the game at least somewhat! Particular congratulations to Butterfree for managing to stay out of suspicion for just about the entire ride and bring it home for Team Yell. All of your theories were fun to follow along with, though!

Well played, all of you, and congrats to Team Yell for the win!


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 27, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Awww sorry guys... Probably should have considered that world more. I got really locked in on it being Chem and Panini. gg Butterfree and Panini!

I definitely had a lot of fun, thank you so much for hosting this Kratos! I really loved all the flavor.


----------



## Butterfree (Feb 27, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

Thanks for hosting! I had a good time. Sorry I fell out of it a bit towards the end, and apologies to Panini for distancing perhaps harder than necessary.


----------



## Novae (Mar 1, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*

whoops


----------



## Panini (Mar 3, 2020)

*Re: Sword and Shield Choice Pokéresistance*



Butterfree said:


> Thanks for hosting! I had a good time. Sorry I fell out of it a bit towards the end, and apologies to Panini for distancing perhaps harder than necessary.


No apologies necessary at all!! That was pretty much what I was hoping for! :V

It's pretty hard to intuit these kinds of things without a private chat to relay to so this was a pretty different experience for me but I picked up on what you were doing day 1 and decided it was probably best to just throw myself under the bus for the sake of getting one on the board and just resign myself to suffering and struggling against Keldeo late game. Hope that wasn't too startling :sweatdrop:



Panini said:


> I think the fact he's now proposing teams that contain both Butterfree and qva is suspicious and one of them is likely to be the other mole. I'm leaning it's qva





Kratos Aurion said:


> *Mission 2, Ballonlea - Proposal 1 (Butterfree, qva, Chemist1422):*
> *Accept:* Keldeo, Butterfree, Stryke, qva, Panini, Chemist1422
> *Reject:* N/A
> 
> Butterfree, qva and Chemist1422 proceed to the Ballonlea Gym Mission!​


This could've been pretty bad for us too, so if anything I should be apologising ;u;'

GG to everyone! And thanks so much for Kratos for hosting, I loved reading the flavour~!


----------

